# very best recommendations



## markyboy14 (Nov 28, 2016)

after buying the jbl 305p mk2 studio monitor speakers
i want you to recommend the very best amp/dac headphone combo i can use with the following items

i want to hook up the new playstation 5
and the new xbox x series console
plus a panasonic 820 4k player
i want to add 2 sets of headphones to it if possible as well

also a huwaii mate 20 pro i want to play music from my phone through the sytem as well

i no on your website you recommended the focusrite scarlett solo 3rd generation dac

buti belive that i wont be able to connect all the items i have to it not enougth connections

would the fiio k5 pro do the trick in connnecting all the items above if so would this be the best option in geting the very best sound quality from the gadgets i have
i paticulary like my shootem up and action blazing extremely heavy bass games and horror and sci fi games
plus same for films i like my blockbuster movies all out gun totting movies with real explosive hitting bass action films horror films suspence films thriller films

i also like my music as well i like pop heavy metal hip hop rave house music techo r&b classical opera funk in that order
i like hard hitting drums then guitar then electric version then piano electronic keyboard flute organ saxaphone in that order

now can you tell im considering the sony mdr 7506 heaphones you recommend with the jbl 305p headphones
or can you recommend  the very best sounding 2 sets of headphones i want to use a 7.1 gaming headset that would give me the very best sound quality and bass with the latest sound codecs as well and a very high quality audiophile set of headphones with this setup as well i can use with this setup taking into account i like my hi octane gunz blazing films first
then i like my actuon blazing heavy bass games/pop heavy metal with real hard hitting bass combonation 2nd
also is it possible to add two if not 1 subs to this setup that can go very low in hz for extreme bone jarring extreme heavy impact explosions and for special efects if so what subs would you highly recommend to do the job give me full name of the 2 subwofers make and model please if i can only add 1 sub please verify if i could use either 2 subs 1 subwoofer or none to this setup 
also if the fiio k5 pro can handle all the connections
is there another amp/dac headphone combo you can highly recommend that will give me the very best sound quality of all the items i have listed thanks
plus what would be the very best cables to use with this setup give me a full list of cables i need for this setup 
and also i have a audio technica lx60 usb turntable as well
plus i have a rega rp1 turntable plus a rega 3 turntable as well which do you recommend to use with this setup 
or can you think of a even better turntable to use with this setup 
and the best microphone to use with this setup as well
and can you give me a full detailed explenation how to wire it all up plus diagrams where to place the cables 
and to fully set it up thanks marcus please let me no asap


----------



## Da Wiz (May 8, 2019)

The VERY BEST electronics you asked about will cost in the range of $20,000-$30,000+. You said recommendations for the VERY BEST, so save up. If you meant the best for $300, the list would be quite different. Except $300 used might be as good as $600 new, so there's that to consider also.


----------



## amco (Feb 7, 2011)

markyboy14 said:


> after buying the jbl 305p mk2 studio monitor speakers
> i want you to recommend the very best amp/dac headphone combo i can use with the following items
> 
> i want to hook up the new playstation 5
> ...


¨the very best cables to use with this setup¨ :: are basic real copper cables with good connectors, or as a maximum indulgence Blue Jeans cable. Don´t waste your $ on fancy audio jewellery cables that may even deteriorate your sound !!!

¨¨can you give me a full detailed explenation how to wire it all up plus diagrams where to place the cables¨ :: seems you have a lot of equipment including 3 turntables, but without knowing all the final specs and the detailed physical layout of your room and equipment, it is impossible to give you a list of cables with a wiring and placement diagram. With so much equipment, maybe you should find a buddy with a studiio for some sound advice.

Good luck, and do advance step by step calmly.


----------



## wantAvote (Dec 2, 2018)

Mark - I bought a pair of Grado SR60i phones years ago because it was the least expensive (under $100) A-B Stereophile rated headset i found others mostly started at over $1000. Last month' Stereophile Recommended Components listed the revamped Grado SR60E a Class "C" @ $79. The only other Headphones i would consider buying are the Sennheiser HD650's - Class "A" with a price of $330 on Ebay. 

As for Audio systems..., i'll assume you are NOT looking for a "cost no barrier" hand wired/soldered and/or exotic system. If given $1mil i could spend it in a day and would still want more money.
Your JBL's i'll assume have a somewhat bright detailed sound. i suggest a neutral audio system like Rotel, Rotel's prices have jumped over the years but are still a great value and recommendable. Personally i own Denon and i can say i am satisfied with what i have. I bought used and have had no issues. Denon manufactures an amazing array of AVR etc etc priced from under $200 to just over $2000 and with more bells and whistles... . With any of the above simply plug in an Audioquest Dragonfly headphone DAC and enjoy.

blah, blah, blah - just don't forget to enjoy the journey


----------

